# Messhugah guitarist Mårten Hagström spotted with a 9 string



## Yousef (Aug 8, 2014)

Let the gossip begin. 

It was only a matter of time anyways. There's a handful of their songs where they are tuning that low, so the 9 string makes sense.


----------



## jwade (Aug 8, 2014)

What magazine is this in? I assume it's a german publication.


----------



## rockskate4x (Aug 8, 2014)

maybe this means faithful-to-the-recording performances of spasm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7udFMFlwOk
Drop Bb0 y'all


----------



## hatebreedgr (Aug 8, 2014)

...i'm only seeing a guitar company promo picture of a two production model guitars with two of their endorsed artists holding them...


----------



## karjim (Aug 8, 2014)

This just a little commercial for Ibby Germany.
"Hey guys we have a 9 string now and Schecter is scaring us for 2015, could you just grab this shit, we must be the number 1 of ERG"
Marten is holding a crappy RG9, I think if he really has a 9 string for the future of Meshu, it will be a damned 31' inch LACS that we'll see for 7000 $, "THE M9M".
Now I'm little disappointed, I thought these guys will be clever. They are the bosses, even in F they sound so much heavy and evil than Drop C (Within The Ruins ATB) boyz. 
Ok for Spasm and its Bb0 BUT, it's not because every little djent bands play lower tuning than Meshu have to come back next year with a 10 string in GO.
I like they F since 2002, it's their sound, like Devin Drop G, Korn A standard etc.... I don't want a Meshuggah too low, I'm not diggin a note under F on guitars, even with Tosin and his E I find it's just a fart undefined ungroovy flubby note. 
I have an 8, I don't play under F, it's my choice, otherwise I have a Fender Bass VI if I want a real low E and a Stingray 5 strings for under. For each tuning, an instrument adapted. 
Opinion of a selfish basterd who likes to much Meshuggah since Nothing.


----------



## 77zark77 (Aug 8, 2014)

He hardly reaches the 9th string and the bottleneck is ridiculous !


----------



## Tesla (Aug 8, 2014)

karjim said:


> This just a little commercial for Ibby Germany.
> "Hey guys we have a 9 string now and Schecter is scaring us for 2015, could you just grab this shit, we must be the number 1 of ERG"
> Marten is holding a crappy RG9, I think if he really has a 9 string for the future of Meshu, it will be a damned 31' inch LACS that we'll see for 7000 $, "THE M9M".
> Now I'm little disappointed, I thought these guys will be clever. They are the bosses, even in F they sound so much heavy and evil than Drop C (Within The Ruins ATB) boyz.
> ...


----------



## TedEH (Aug 8, 2014)

karjim said:


> I like they F since 2002, it's their sound, like Devin Drop G, Korn A standard etc....



I can't speak for anything else in this block of text, but Devin doesn't use "Drop G", it's open C with a low G on sevens.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

Word on the street was that Fredrik had ordered a 9 string Vik a couple years ago so this isn't too surprising, assuming that Marten is gonna use it and not just holding it for an ad.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 8, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> Word on the street was that Fredrik had ordered a 9 string Vik a couple years ago so this isn't too surprising, assuming that Marten is gonna use it and not just holding it for an ad.



Pretty sure the Vik was an 8?


----------



## StevenC (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, Fredrik's Vik is to be an 8.

Is it just me, or does that 9 string say Prestige? I know they were both at Messe and NAMM where the RG90 was, so I imagine this was taken then. I'm told Marten isn't real that big into gear.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

Huh, my bad. I thought he had ordered one like EtherialEntity's.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 8, 2014)

He ordered the same shape, but with 8 strings.


----------



## gimmefootprints (Aug 8, 2014)

9s? True temperament 8s?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 8, 2014)

rockskate4x said:


> maybe this means faithful-to-the-recording performances of spasm https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7udFMFlwOk
> Drop Bb0 y'all



Why can't they just use their 8's in a lower tuning for that? Meshuggah doesn't need extra strings


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 8, 2014)

wannabguitarist said:


> Why can't they just use their 8's in a lower tuning for that? Meshuggah doesn't need extra strings



Because 9 string


----------



## Wolf 6 (Aug 8, 2014)

Am I the only one that saw on the headstock where it says prestige? Not just a RG9 rantguy....


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolf 6 said:


> Am I the only one that saw on the headstock where it says prestige? Not just a RG9 rantguy....





StevenC said:


> ...
> Is it just me, or does that 9 string say Prestige?



At least you aren't the only one, but I'm not seeing it.


----------



## asher (Aug 8, 2014)

Yeah, I see something. Hang on...

Yeah, under the strings.








Let's look a little closer...






































But for serious it does look a bit like there might be a "Prestige" label hiding under the string pulls.


----------



## Forrest_H (Aug 8, 2014)

DancingCloseToU said:


> At least you aren't the only one, but I'm not seeing it.



On the very top of the head stock above the _Ibanez _logo. I can sort of see it, but it might just be a smudge on the lens.


----------



## jephjacques (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty sure it's just glare/blur from the string.


----------



## Electric Wizard (Aug 8, 2014)

Definitely a prestige label, I think.

IBANEZ RG90BKPISH RG90BKP 9 STRING


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2014)

> *Messhugah guitarist Mårten Hagström spotted with a 9 string*


 
Poor guy. I hope it clears up soon.







And I see the overhang from the P and G on the headstock


----------



## Dominoes282 (Aug 9, 2014)

The low D tuning is sweet imo. Check it out


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 9, 2014)

It is the Prestige. I have a RG90 sitting at home right now and this looks to be it.

Funny enough, the M8M/M80M have longer scale necks, so if they wanted to tune lower, their own models would be a better choice. This looks just like a promo shot to me, just Ibanez being like "let's put our two ERG pioneers in a photo with the ERGs we have to offer".


----------



## Veldar (Aug 9, 2014)

Hasn't Fredrik said something like 8 is enough for us?

I just want my Meshuggah post-Metal album.


----------



## mnemonic (Aug 9, 2014)

I find it kind of funny that he's got a 9 string that has more range than his 8, but is a shorter scale.


----------



## octatoan (Aug 9, 2014)

Electric Wizard said:


> Definitely a prestige label, I think.
> 
> IBANEZ RG90BKPISH RG90BKP 9 STRING



The bridge on that one looks cheap and flimsy.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah look at how far back the saddle is for that 9th string.. 

And I tune to D on my 30in 8..


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 9, 2014)

The bridge is simple, yet solid. The RG90 is extremely high quality and Ibanez have made a few tweaks to make this thing as "fast" as possible. It is very lightweight, too.

Cool guitar. I'd have a hard time not keeping it if I'd need the range for my music.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 9, 2014)

I would not be surprised if Meshuggah didn't receive some of these to play around with. So who knows, maybe we can get some 9 string music from Meshuggah soon.


----------



## trem licking (Aug 9, 2014)

If meshuggah does start using them it will sure help propel sales... heres hoping!


----------



## StevenC (Aug 9, 2014)

I found out Meshuggah got at least one RG90 from Ibanez, so I think that is in fact the very guitar.


----------



## NorCal_Val (Aug 9, 2014)

Still not sold on the short scale.
The low budget Meshuggah sig model still interests me though.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 11, 2014)

Electric Wizard already posted a link with this visible, but here's one photo from shitsøn's own camera of the two 9's he currently has....


----------



## Alice AKW (Aug 11, 2014)

I"m surprised no one mentioned Fredrik playing a 9 over 2 years ago. (2:24 in this video)


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 11, 2014)

shitsøn;4126707 said:


> It is the Prestige. I have a RG90 sitting at home right now and this looks to be it.
> 
> Funny enough, the M8M/M80M have longer scale necks, so if they wanted to tune lower, their own models would be a better choice. This looks just like a promo shot to me, just Ibanez being like "let's put our two ERG pioneers in a photo with the ERGs we have to offer".



Last I checked, Fred had actually scaled down to 27" for his 8's on account of it being more comfortable I presume. Don't remember where I read that they were scaling down, but I do remember some customs he was having made that were @ a 27" scale. Marten is notorious for not really caring about gear and thus basically just plays whatever Fred spec's out from what I've seen. Again, not sure if they did in fact scale down completely or if they just had a few one-off's in 27" for specific purposes made.


----------



## StevenC (Aug 11, 2014)

HurrDurr said:


> Last I checked, Fred had actually scaled down to 27" for his 8's on account of it being more comfortable I presume. Don't remember where I read that they were scaling down, but I do remember some customs he was having made that were @ a 27" scale. Marten is notorious for not really caring about gear and thus basically just plays whatever Fred spec's out from what I've seen. Again, not sure if they did in fact scale down completely or if they just had a few one-off's in 27" for specific purposes made.



It's only the pair of 8 string Stonemen/Stonemans that are 27". I think their tech said in a rig rundown that Fredrik preferred the shorter scale, but I might be wrong on that. Thrown in with something about testing a lot of string gauges to get a good compromise of the shorter scale feel, and tension of the 29.4".

You're right about Marten, though.


----------



## HurrDurr (Aug 11, 2014)

Yup, that's where I heard it. That rig rundown from some time back, thanks!


----------



## AVH (Aug 13, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I'm told Marten isn't real that big into gear.





HurrDurr said:


> Marten is notorious for not really caring about gear and thus basically just plays whatever Fred spec's out from what I've seen. Again, not sure if they did in fact scale down completely or if they just had a few one-off's in 27" for specific purposes made.





StevenC said:


> You're right about Marten, though.



 Unless you know him personally, you might want to be careful making presumptions about what Marten really thinks about gear or not. I can tell you otherwise, and that he has very definite ideas and own opinions on gear. It's just offset that Fred is a _serious_ gearhead, but ludicrous to say Marten just isn't into gear. Wrong.


----------



## gimmefootprints (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah, ever met a guitarist that isn't a gearhead?


----------

